# Baby goat won't open his eyes.



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

Our goat had triplets 4 days ago. The middle one born had entropion and we had been gently rolling his eyelid back so the lashes were on the outside. They seem to now be on the outside but continues to keep his eyes closed most of the time and they are weepy. Any suggestions?? Greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put eye antibiotic ointment in his eye at least twice a day.


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

The lady we got his mom from said to buy polysporin drops. We are starting that today. Is that what you would recommend?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is not opening them, there is something still not right.

Are they ulcerated or cloudy? Putting what was suggested or LA200/or penG in them may help.

I recommend getting a vet to look at them, it is best to get it corrected soon, if that is the case.


----------



## shtoopie (Aug 4, 2013)

We did take him to the vet and they stitched both his eyes. He is perfect now. Thanks for your responses.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you took the baby to the vet and is doing well.


----------

